# Advice pleeease!!! Ovitrelle???



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I'm on my first natural IUI cycle and just did my echo/blood test and just received word from my Drs secretary to do my ovitrelle shot tonight. It's the single unit 250 micro gram pen. Is the best place to inject it in the tummy? In the fat part on the tummy or near the belly button?  Also time wise? The secretary just said "tonight"... I'm due at the clinic Thursday morning at 8h30 and this is the first time I'll inject the ovitrelle to induce ovulation. 

I'm good at injections now, so I'm not worried about the needle part. I was so excited when they told me to do the shot, that I didn't ask specific questions and when I called back they were closed... 

If you have any advice I'm gratefully appreciate it 
Ipomée


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm no expert as just done ivf once. I injected about an inch or two from belly button...they never said any specific place for the injection. The clinic told me the exact time to do the injection. Im had to do it 36-38 hours before ec. They told me to do it at 8pm on. Wednesday. I was to be in the clinic for 7.30 am Friday morning....they did ec just before 9am.
So that would be 37 hrs after injection. I'd get cracking with the injection if I were you...


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you Pippi,
I did it at 10PM but hadn't seen your post. I did do it next to my belly button, because it seemed logical. The pamphlet said the thigh too, so I wasn't sure. Thank you very much for responding. I have to be at the clinic at 8h30, but the IUI will probably be a afterwards, so it seems similar to your protocol.


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

good luck with the IUI....should be easier on your than egg collections.


----------

